# Need a Pants/bibs recommendation



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Burton has a 'relaxed' fit, and also sells 'short' cut bib pants. If you upsize the short cut, you'll get a wider fit. Although I don't squat quite that weight, I have a similar build--need more room around the hips and thighs than most.

The only trouble is that this year, you're going to have trouble finding inventory. Burton was out of stock on a lot of stuff before they even hit the website.


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

Check out Trew www.trewgear.com. I


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I just grabbed some L1 Huron bibs. They look like they have a generous cut and they are 4 way stretch but I will update once I try them 1st hand. Not linebacker build but 6ft, 190 with a larger thighs. I went XL as most large are a bit tight in the seat and thighs.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

The Volcom Longo pants are really loose Gore Tex pants and can zip in to all Volcom jackets to more or less make a one piece suit.


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Flylow bibs are probably the best bet for him


----------



## elitts (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll have him try on a few of those brands at the local ski shop to check the fit before I go hunting online.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

FlyLow Baker Bibs. 

Freeride fit. Multiple lengths available. The most durable bib available, hands down. The Toyota Tacoma of ski and snowboard bibs. He will have these for years.









Baker Bib


One of our most popular bib ski pants, the Baker Bib is built for skiers that demand the most of their gear. Great for a mix of inbounds and backcountry skiing.




flylowgear.com





Pants?









Chemical Pant


The Chemical Pant is a shell that combines classic styling with modern tech features, like articulated knees, waterproof zippers, ample thigh venting, and reinforced knees and cuffs.




flylowgear.com


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

3rd for Flylow Baker bibs. I had used Volcom Guide pants for years which also fit well but happy to have properly fitting bibs now. I'm a former competitive powerlifter and though I'm nowhere near as big as I used to be, the ass and thighs relative to my waist hasn't changed. Happy to compare measurements to help him determine best fit if needed also.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Luckily, most boarding gear is loose fitting. I too need pants bigger in the seat and thighs. My DC Banshees work well for me. I've always had problems with bibs being tight in the crotch/seat. I use "regular" pants with suspenders.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

4th for Flylow Baker. They were too baggy for my short ass legs to not look silly on me. I'm on my second pair of Northface Ceptors which are a little more trim but maybe worth a look.


----------

